# 1930s westfield



## tech549 (Oct 26, 2016)

meet a local guy today that had this buried in his cellar for about 20 years wanted to know if I was interested!!!


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 26, 2016)

I hope you responded "Hell Yeah I'm interested!


----------



## dfa242 (Oct 26, 2016)

I hope you said no but gave him my number


----------



## Kato (Oct 26, 2016)

So that pic is of the bike in *your* garage right............?


----------



## stoney (Oct 26, 2016)

I think we are all interested. Nice


----------



## tech549 (Oct 26, 2016)

Kato said:


> So that pic is of the bike in *your* garage right............?



Right on get it in your hands first then post


----------



## tech549 (Oct 26, 2016)

fordmike65 said:


> I hope you responded "Hell Yeah I'm interested!



Had it in the truck before he finished interessssseeeeeeedddddd


----------



## catfish (Oct 26, 2016)

Nice !!!!!


----------



## Barkeep (Oct 26, 2016)

Wow!

Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapatalk


----------



## catfish (Oct 26, 2016)

Paul,    You are doing a great job finding bikes! First that Dayton, now this! Very cool!


----------



## tech549 (Oct 26, 2016)

catfish said:


> Paul,    You are doing a great job finding bikes! First that Dayton, no this! Very cool!



 I have a goodluck charm ,my grandson westin


----------



## tech549 (Oct 26, 2016)

tech549 said:


> I have a goodluck charm ,my grandson westin



see mr Australia just contacted me and they found the lost Shelby  fed ex found it .so it was a great day !!!


----------



## catfish (Oct 26, 2016)

tech549 said:


> see mr Australia just contacted me and they found the lost Shelby  fed ex found it .so it was a great day !!!




That is good news! You are on one hell of a good roll!


----------



## Robertriley (Oct 26, 2016)

Man, you have a fleet of those now don't you.


----------



## tech549 (Oct 26, 2016)

Robertriley said:


> Man, you have a fleet of those now don't you.



Yes i of each chris cant believe this fell in my lap


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 26, 2016)

And on a Wednesday...
http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/westfield-wednesday-show-your-bikes-here.88774/


----------



## tech549 (Oct 26, 2016)

tripple3 said:


> And on a Wednesday...
> http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/westfield-wednesday-show-your-bikes-here.88774/[/Q yes imagine that,it was a good day!


----------



## tech549 (Oct 27, 2016)

tech549 said:


> Yes i of each chris cant believe this fell in my lap



 hey chris there was a thread started the other day about dream bikes,dont know if you saw it ,but I actually posted a pic of your westfield,hope you didn't mind.,as one I would like to have,so this find really don't know how to explain it!!!


----------



## catfish (Oct 29, 2016)

I just pulled this from that same cellar.


----------



## tech549 (Oct 29, 2016)

catfish said:


> I just pulled this from that same cellar. View attachment 376779



 damn catfish,i was hoping he would of held onto this till I scratched up some more cash,isnt there anyone in the bike hobby you don't know?


----------



## tech549 (Oct 30, 2016)

added a wheel set and tires quick coat of paint on the tank


----------



## catfish (Oct 30, 2016)

Wow! That looks great!


----------

